# Leg Injury



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Thought about putting this in 911, but I don't think it's an emergency. I hope.

I let the does out into the upper pasture today, and they returned 15-20 minutes later, with Sassy limping badly. So whatever is wrong with her, it happened within that time frame.

She was holding her right hind leg up, not putting any weight on it if she could help it. Lying down frequently. Trembling, and obviously in distress. 

There is no visible wound. We tried shaving the leg. As best we can tell, there are no bite marks or anything that would indicate a snakebite. It's hard to tell for sure, because she does NOT want us messing with it, but it looks like the leg is a bit swollen near the ankle.

For the first 1-2 hours after this happened, we had her isolated in a stall. She was mostly lying down. She ate some grain and leaves. Heartrate seemed normal. Pupils were responding when we shone a flashlight in her eyes. We gave her some oral vitamin C, just in case it was a snakebite (and because I couldn't think what else to do for her).

She's now acting more like herself. Standing occasionally. Looking more interested in what's going on around her. No more trembling. But still quite obviously hurting. Even let her baby nurse for a bit.

I'm hoping as the original trauma passes, she'll let us examine it more closely. In the meantime, what would you be doing if she was your precious girl?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would give a Banamine shot for any pain and swelling. I would give B Complex and Probios just because it can't hurt to give those things.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, banamine, B complex & probious.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you both so much. Probios and B I can do tonight. The Banamine, unfortunately, will have to wait until tomorrow, and I can see if I can get some from the vet. The good news is, Sassy is looking much better tonight. She's still not 100%, but she is putting weight on the leg. And she's standing up, and doesn't have that "oh-poor-miserable-me" look in her eyes any more.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Agree with the others. Poor Sassy  Maybe she twisted her ankle? You never know what these goats will get themselves into next...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Is there anything that she could get her leg caught in up in the pasture? Fence, vines, trash, wire, etc?


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Is there anything that she could get her leg caught in up in the pasture? Fence, vines, trash, wire, etc?


Plenty of vines, and a hole or two.

I also wondered whether she maybe got stung by yellow jackets. Tonight after she started feeling better, she was kinda messing with her leg like it was itching her, more than hurting her. Could be just a coincidence. Or could be because the mosquitoes were so much worse where I tried shaving her leg :-(


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> You never know what these goats will get themselves into next...


Ain't that the truth! :laugh: This is the same little girl that we tried to lock in a kidding stall when was ready to give birth earlier this year. She had other ideas, and jumped through the barn window, just hours before having her baby. I think she's given me more grey hairs than my teenage son.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl, I agree with what has been said


----------

